# Diamond Memory Lane 2



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

They don't make these anymore and I wanted to try one. I tracked one down at L&M and they're bringing it in to a local store for me. Pricey pedal but I've been looking for an analog delay to replace the retrosonic I sold a few months back.
This pedal seems to have a lot of hype. So I was wondering what experiences, if any, that people here have had.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I have owned a whole bunch of delays, El Cap, Maxon AD9, Boss DM-2, Trex Replica, JHS Panther and Panther cub and none of them stand up to the ML2 for versatility and sound. It takes up a lot of space but it's worth every inch! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I have owned a whole bunch of delays, El Cap, Maxon AD9, Boss DM-2, Trex Replica, JHS Panther and Panther cub and none of them stand up to the ML2 for versatility and sound. It takes up a lot of space but it's worth every inch! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I know its a big footprint. I've simplified my board with less pedals but all 3 pedals I'll be using are big. Kingsley Jester, Effectrode compressor and Memory Lane 2.
I'm going to be picking up the delay Friday so hope to have some time this weekend to play with it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I prefer the clearer repeats and modulation of the Deluxe Memory Man personally, the DMM XO or DMM TT 550 are awesome delays and are pretty easy to find used or new.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have the pleasure to play one since the last 2 mounths or so.

Love it so far, not sure I use it at is whole potential but sounds good so far.
I love the 2 delays possibilities; long and short at my feet! 

Can someone tell me what the little switch on the back is for?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've had the DML1 and 2. At this time, I had an analogman, EVMD, El Cap, AD80 and my AD999. It came down to the DML2 and the ad999. the maxon stayed, because nothing sounds better with distortion. 

The clean repeats are slighter better with the DML2, but I'm a dirty player.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

And that old retrosonic is a heck of a good delay, I'm loving it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> And that old retrosonic is a heck of a good delay, I'm loving it.


Was it you that bought mine?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I love the low fi repeats, zero noise, it replaced my strymon el cap. I wish it had modulation like the ML 2 but everything else is great.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yes, I love the low fi repeats, zero noise, it replaced my strymon el cap. I wish it had modulation like the ML 2 but everything else is great.


Yes it is a great pedal. I went in to a pedal selling frenzy back then and dumped my whole board to start over. Theres a couple of pedals I regret selling though and the retrosonic is one of them. Its the delay I used to just fatten up the tone a little and was pretty much always on.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can someone tell me what the little switch on the back is for?


the little switch lets you set one of the delay settings for a single repeat (the one you set using the knob) so you can go from one delay time setting with lots of repeats to the other delay time setting with a single repeat. I normally set mine for a longer delay with lots of repeats and a very short delay with a single repeat for slapback.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

I've played everything delay related, and I'm pretty finnicky over my tone. My Memory Lane 1 is the best delay pedal I've ever heard, hands down. Just ridiculous.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hulk said:


> I've played everything delay related, and I'm pretty finnicky over my tone. My Memory Lane 1 is the best delay pedal I've ever heard, hands down. Just ridiculous.



Have you ever had a chance to compare it to the ML2?


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't say I have. I've had my ML1 modded heavily at Diamond to match a lot of the functionality of the 2, but I don't know what, if any, tonal differences exist. As far as I know, it's just a feature change and not a tonal change, no?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been playing with this delay for a few days quite a bit. I've got to say I really like this much better than my previous delay, Retrosonic. Although this is quite a bit more expensive than my retrosonic was. 
Its got beautiful lush delay that I just get lost in this pedal while playing.
Probably paid too much for it as L&M seem to think used pedals should cost 90% of a new one but I wanted one and it wasn't easy to find. I'm glad I did cause I can see a long lasting relationship with this pedal.


----------

